# Gresillement sur Prise secteur



## Mehdib92 (1 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

voila, je vous demande conseil car mon MBP me fait qqchose de pas rassurant :

La prise secteur (celle aimantée sur le portable) gresille.

c'est grave docteur ?

Merci !


----------



## Tox (1 Mai 2006)

Mehdib92 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> voila, je vous demande conseil car mon MBP me fait qqchose de pas rassurant :
> 
> ...


 Y aurait-il un élément métallique aimanté sur la prise ? Je dis cela car c'est l'une des pistes que j'ai lue lors de la publication des photos d'un MBP ayant brûlé au niveau de la fiche d'alimentation... Sinon, une alimentation peut effectivement émettre une léger grésillement, mais l'alimentation, pas la prise.


----------



## Powerboobook (3 Mai 2006)

perso j'ai un powerbook HD 15', même si la prise est un peu différente, j'avais le même soucis que toi, en faite mon alimentation était naze, donc retour au SAV, echange standart...:rateau:


----------



## Zitounesup (6 Mai 2006)

Mehdib92 a dit:
			
		

> La prise secteur (celle aimantée sur le portable) gresille.
> 
> c'est grave docteur ?


OUI très grave !! Sépare toi au plus vite de ta machine !!!!!

Mais naaaan  

Cela pourrait éventuellement venir d'un mauvais contact : genre arc électrique entre deux pièces. Ceci dit, si c'est sur le magsafe, ca voudrait dire que les contacts sont vraiment pas alignés. Tu as jeté un oeil pour voir si y'en avait pas un en retrait des autres des fois?
Essaie de la changer si le problème persiste.


----------

